# Rotala 'Butterfly' varieties



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

So I've seen a few threads regarding this and just wanted to post. I've seen many people report the changes that have occurred in their stock of r. macranda and r. butterfly. I am curious if these changes are stable. 

I acquired R. Butterfly and soon I had the cultivar I like to call "caterpillar." I will post pics soon. I have had success in getting it to emmersed, and I have the R. Butterfly almost ready to transition with the intent of flowering both. 

So, are we likely to get identical flowers? How stable are these varieties?

~ Adam


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes, you will. It's all _R. macrandra_. Some of them are not that stable, and have reverted for many people.


----------

